# Is this a form of CBT?



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

I just started doing a little experiment on myself. I remembered from when my sister and I were younger, that whenever we would be really afraid of something, and suffer bad anxiety, like for instance to go to school (we were bullied a lot, a whole lot actually), my mom would give us a little bit of money (coins) when we had it real bad. And it actually helped some, we would almost want the anxiety, and then it wouldn't come! So last night I decided to try the old "trick" again. I decided to put away a little bit of money (like 10 to 50 cents) each time I get a bad anxiety attack followed by a loose BM (usually in the morning). When I get enough money together I can then buy something nice for myself, that too much of a luxuary to buy on a regular basis. Yesterday had actually been pretty bad, so I "gave" myself 50 cents. This morning when I woke up, I was almost looking forward for the anxiety to show up, and it never really came, and I ended up having a normal BM! Maybe it's just coincidence? I did have a little bit of anxiety later in the day, but only about 10 cents worth.Has any of you ever heard of such a "therapy"? Would be interesting if it actually helped. But I guess I won't know for sure, since I'm about to start Mike's CD's also. That's ok with me tho, as long as something helps.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hmmm,It sounds like positive reinforcement for negative behaviors. You're rewarding yourself for having panic attacks and D. Probably NOT a good idea. AZ


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Haven't done it anymore since starting the tapes. Haven't felt any need to...Thanks,Edith


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ewink, that's good to hear. Perhaps give yourself 50 cents for the times you win out over the IBS and then treat yourself to something nice that you like.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

